# Battlefield 2142 "not responding"



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

My Battlefield 2142 game comes up as "not responding" when i cntrl-alt-del to bring up the task master. I have just installed a verto 8600 GT and shouldnt be having any graphics problems now. Its not the graphics that im fighting with I dont know why the game keeps doing this over and over. It does this everytime I am about 2/3 of the way while connecting to a server. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

Do you have Northern Strike?

Do you have the latest update patch 1.25?

Do you have a Software/Hardware Firewall?

If so, the following ports need to be opened.

TCP Ports:

80 
443 
4711 
9960-9969 
1024-1124 
17475 
17567 
18000 
18060 
18120 
18300 
18510 
27900 
28910 
29900 
UDP Ports:

9964 
16567 
1024-1124 
1500-4999 
18000 
18300 
18510 
27900 
27901 
28910 
29900 
55123-55125

Are you getting as far as loading a map, 3/4 of the way through and it freezes?

This can also be due to punkbusters not being updated. Pbsetup.exe is the easiest way to do it and select BF 2142 and check for updates. The updates are stored in your BF2142 folder not in a seperate PB file.

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php


Also, if you go into the options menu, select audio and make sure you are set for Hardware rendering rather than software rendering (at least my version defaults this).

Hope to see you on the battlefield.

ballbusta


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

my firewalls let me in and everything, this just started last week and all of the patches are installed and ready. is there a program that i can run at the same time that the game is playing to monitor and let me know whats going wrong with the game so i can maybe fix it?


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

No program that I know of.

My recommendation is to uninmstall BF2142, uninstall ea link (If you have it installed), reboot, reinstall, reboot, apply the patch, reboot, install ea link (only if you have bought Northern Strike), reboot, install Northern Strike (If you bought it), update punkbusters, reboot then runn the BF2142 app and don't forget to check the setting in Options/Audio.

EDIT: I'm sure this is a give me, but you do have the latest nVidia ntune and drivers installed - Right?


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah i have the drivers for the nvidia all set up and installed, thank you so muich man


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

will uninstalling everything delete my soldier!? oh man i dont wanna lose my rank and stats and everything, is that all saved on ea's server and website when i re-install!?!?!?


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

teutoniswolf said:


> will uninstalling everything delete my soldier!? oh man i dont wanna lose my rank and stats and everything, is that all saved on ea's server and website when i re-install!?!?!?


Not at all, your soldier's info is kept on the EA Master server.

Upon uninstallation it will ask you if you want to delete soldier data or something to that nature, just select yes.

It will delete your Favorite Servers, History, Etc. but not all the hard work you did getting up in rank.


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

thanx so much man im gonna try when i get outta work!


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

Try the above method first but an alternate is as follows.

Download patch 1.20 after initial install and reboot.

Install ealink & northern Strike (if you have it)

Download patch 1.25 and install

Update Punkbusters

Patch 1.25 has everything 1.20 has but sometimes data is corrupted when BF2142 is patched directly to 1.25


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

I have done everything twice now and it still stops in the middle of a game now like 2-3 minutes in it and stops totally and then i cntl-alt-del and it says "not responding" then i have to quit its starting to drive me nuts. should i have geeksquad to come over or something?


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

Did you download patch 1.20 as well as 1.25?

I just had the same problem when I bought Northern Strike.


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah i downloaded both patches and installed them both speratly like you said and this stupid game is not working right

EA is killing me. This and The Lord of the RIngs the Battle for Middle Earth II!!! AAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and now its doing the same exact thing as it was it will let me into a server and then says "pnkbtrB.exe has stoppped working" or something like that. i cant figure it out

are you a part of a clan for bf2142? this thing is driving me nuts


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

Na, forget clans...

What brand is the Firewall you are using?

If norton, you will need to go into firewall settings under Advanced then Configure and add each of the above ports individualy. You should not open your firewall up all the way especially on a game that has to connect to an online server with other computers.

The second thing I would check is your punkbusters.



teutoniswolf said:


> and now its doing the same exact thing as it was it will let me into a server and then says "pnkbtrB.exe has stoppped working" or something like that. i cant figure it out


That is what this error is. Go to the following link and download the pbsetup.exe, run it, add game (BF2142 - I don't know about LOTROL), check for updates, reboot PC and try BF2142 again.

Don't get mad about it, I wish every game could update the way WoW does, then there would be fewer problems.


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

im using mcafee, i tried looking for advanced settings and i cant find where i would input the tpo ports. man i hate this. i have a short temper obviously lol. thanx a lot man


----------



## freefaller (Aug 21, 2007)

teutoniswolf said:


> my firewalls let me in and everything, this just started last week and all of the patches are installed and ready. is there a program that i can run at the same time that the game is playing to monitor and let me know whats going wrong with the game so i can maybe fix it?


download and install Windows Debugging Tool . Then run it and attach it to the BF exe used to start the game and when it crashes you will have the stack data and most likely the reason for the crash will be in there.


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanx a lot man im gonna try it now


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

The most likely reason is punkbusters. Have you installed and updated pbsetup.exe with BF2142 selected?


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah everythings installed and updates as far as punkbuster thats all squared away. how do i use the debugging tool? and will it identify the problem when it happens?


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

now ists saying something like this "btfld2142.exe" has stopped working


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

holy **** now its telling me to make sure the install cd is in the rom and then restart application! ***!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

OK guys now every time I go to even start the program it instantly does this (attachment required) I honestly dont know what to do. Thank you so much for your help. Im an idiot and probably beating this to death and sorry about the language in the last post honestly I was just going nuts. Thank you.
-Danny


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

*EDIT* Uninstall the game and delete all temporary files.

Reinstall only the game w/o the patch then run pbsetup.exe and select the BF2142 game and look for updates. Reboot and play the game. You will be prompted to update the game. CLOSE out of the game completely, run the patch 1.25 and Reboot.

Run pbsetup.exe again and look for updates.

If you don't have nVidia Forceware, Install it please.
http://www.nvidia.com/page/software.html

Go ahead and reset your video card to factory default settings.

Also, if you are overclocking your CPU, set this to default for now.

Load BF2142 and look in the Options/Audio menu.

Set the Audio to render Hardware.

Set the Quality to Low.

Try to connect to a multiplayer online game.

If this fixes the problem, you can adjust the Audio Quality to Medium/High and then try and reclock your CPU if you had it overclocked.


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

*Battlefield 2142*

I have my game finally up and running again yet every single time I go to start the game after just double clicking on the icon it asks me to " Ensure that the install disc is in the CD-Rom and then restart the application." I have no idea why this is happening. I know that some games have Vista problems so I went into properties and clicked and applied "Run as Administrator" and "Run in XP Mode." Ever since I did that the game is giving me the whole Ensure the install disc thing........

Please help
Thank you!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

will the game start automatically when you put the disc in?


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah I got that fixed and all squared away but now literally every 4 minutes I'm kicked from the servers and thye usual "PunkBusted" screen comes on but I can keep rejoining the servers and its just stupid. All of my PunkBuster stuff if updated and squared away. I dont know what this is. Im not banned from any servers or been kicked from any servers.


----------



## HoLyDiVeR (Jan 11, 2008)

i have installed updates, i have a mounted iso, i run as admin and bf load screen pops up then goes away, if i run in compatibility for xp sp2, it asks for cd,

what do i do? can n e 1 help please?


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey i downloaded the BF2142 demo and it doesn't work i have installed it and i may need help double checking that my computer can even run it 'cos evey time it run it the screen goes black and it does that...

"internet error"

you know, the one with that "don't send" error thingy on it i click don't send and then BF2142 demo just closes i would like to know how to fix it plz and if my computer can let alone even run it 
PS. i Havn't tried out any of the ideas above 'cos i don't know if they are neccersary i think the first thing you should tell me is how to check my system specs to see if i can run it then we can get started you know what i mean?
thankguys
-"i would like a reply from the lepricon guy as well"
-Jordan =)


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

post to "lericon guy"

sorry i ment solman


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

also one more thing how do i open the ports...

TCP Ports:

80 
443 
4711 
9960-9969 
1024-1124 
17475 
17567 
18000 
18060 
18120 
18300 
18510 
27900 
28910 
29900 
UDP Ports:

9964 
16567 
1024-1124 
1500-4999 
18000 
18300 
18510 
27900 
27901 
28910 
29900 
55123-55125

porpely becuase people tell me what to do but there are like 5 ways to do it and i wanna make sure its the porper one


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

last one 
how in the fu*k do i use debugger


----------

